# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Uusi tiedotuskierros foorumista syksyn alkuun ...?

## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskustelu foorumillamme on virinnyt mukavasti, viestejä on jo yli 2000 ja käyttäjiäkin kohta 200. Olen kuitenkin miettinyt, olisiko syytä tiedottaa foorumista uusi kierros sekä kehottaa alan harrastajia myös laittamaan linkkejä foorumille sivuilleen. Syksy on alkamassa, ihmiset taas töissä ja koulussa joten kiinnostusta foorumille olisi varmaan lisää.

Mahdollista tiedotetta voisi muotoilla sen pohjalta että keskustelu on jo ollut vilkasta ja monipuolista sekä monenlaisista eri aiheista, jotka kiinnostavat sekä harrastajia että joukkoliikenteestä muuten kiinnostuneita.

----------


## JSL

Onko foorumia mainostettu jossain, kun 10.12. on liittynyt 6 uutta jäsentä samana päivänä?

----------


## Compact

> Onko foorumia mainostettu jossain, kun 10.12. on liittynyt 6 uutta jäsentä samana päivänä?


Olisikohan tänne nyt liittynyt joukko kroatialaisia ystäviämme seuraamaan Helsingin Crotram-tapahtumien edistymistä? Tervetuloa!

----------

